

Open Code of Conduct – An easy to reuse code of conduct for communities - ChrisArchitect
http://todogroup.org/opencodeofconduct/

======
ChrisArchitect
announcement blog post: [http://todogroup.org/blog/open-code-of-
conduct/](http://todogroup.org/blog/open-code-of-conduct/)

~~~
nadams
This is a great idea for new communities - but many communities I've been to
violate at least 90% of those rules. If you are curious I have screenshots.

